# Sponsoring blood relation



## fateh (Jan 22, 2013)

Dear Mark,

I am hopefully on the way to get Permanent reidenvy in couple of months.my brother is on TR visa after his completion of studies(commercial cookery).Its quite hard for him to apply for GSM visa as he cannot claom 60 points.So i am just wondering if I get PR will he be able to get 10 points from my my side to apply for 489 visa .
Thank you Mark ..I will wait for your helpful advice.Thanks once again.
Kind Regards,
Fateh


----------



## fateh (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi Mark,

Could u pls advise me regarding the above thread..Thank you

Regards,
Fateh


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

fateh said:


> hi mark,
> 
> could u pls advise me regarding the above thread..thank you
> 
> ...


what!!!!!!!!


----------



## fateh (Jan 22, 2013)

Dear Louiseb, 

I am just requesting for an expert advice regarding sponsoring my brother..if u can shed some light on this it woyld be of great help.I understand that Mark is very busy because of his profession ..anyways ur response would be much appreciatiated..Thanks


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

If it is that urgent, why don't you ring Mark directly?


----------



## shingle (Sep 30, 2012)

Forum etiquette Fateh- you can't demand someone answers you in a specific time frame ( think time differences etc & allow for people who might have an answer for you to actually be awake etc!) nor should you ask for a specific person to answer just because you think they're an expert on the subject. It's not always the case & it may actually put off other people with less "expert" knowledge from helping you...when in fact someone who has experienced a similar situation might be just the person you need


----------



## fateh (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi Shingle,

For ur very kind information,i am just requesting the editor of the forum to assist me.Yes I do understand because i from a non English speaking background and therefore there have been some problems with the way I requested.i never asked in the way u guys are taking it into. anyways u cant instruct me on etiquetes .


----------

